# Computer Desk



## drbbob (Sep 26, 2009)

Does anyone have any plans for a computer desk ? I would like to make it more like a traditional pedestal type desk (or corner unit) with room for file cabinet drawers. My boss will not give her approval of anything that I have found online.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

I came across: Pedestal Desk, it's not exactly free (9 dollars I believe), maybe something she'll approve of.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Here's just some more, many are free.

Free Woodworking Plans, Projects and Patterns at WoodworkersWorkshop.com

Woodworking Plans, Projects, Patterns and Resourceful Information


======



drbbob said:


> Does anyone have any plans for a computer desk ? I would like to make it more like a traditional pedestal type desk (or corner unit) with room for file cabinet drawers. My boss will not give her approval of anything that I have found online.


----------



## drbbob (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for the help, guys-- I was told to buy some graph paper and a new pencil.


----------

